# Foods that are good for what ails you.



## mbasiszta (Apr 8, 2008)

Many of you will know a lot of these, but some in this list are new to me. I though I would share.

FOOD AS MEDICINE 
HEADACHE? EAT FISH! 
Eat plenty of fish — fish oil helps prevent headaches.
So does ginger, which reduces inflammation and pain.
TO PREVENT STROKE DRINK TEA! 
Prevent buildup of fatty deposits on artery walls with regular doses of tea. (actually, tea suppresses my appetite and keeps the pounds from invading….Green tea is great for our immune system) ! 
INSOMNIA (CAN‘T SLEEP?) HONEY!
Use honey as a tranquilizer and sedative. 
HAY FEVER? EAT YOGURT! 
Eat lots of yogurt before pollen season.
Also - eat honey from your area (local region) daily.
ASTHMA? EAT ONIONS!!!! 
Eating onions helps ease constriction of bronchial tubes. (when I was young, my mother would make onion packs to place on our chest, helped the respiratory ailments and actually made us breathe better).
UPSET STOMACH? BANANAS - GINGER!!!!! 
Bananas will settle an upset stomach.
Ginger will cure morning sickness and nausea. 
ARTHRITIS? EAT FISH, TOO!!
Salmon, tuna, mackerel and sardines actually prevent arthritis. (fish has omega oils, good for our immune system)
BONE PROBLEMS? EAT PINEAPPLE!!!
Bone fractures and osteoporosis can be prevented by the manganese in pineapple. 
BLADDER INFECTION? DRINK CRANBERRY JUICE!!!! 
High-acid cranberry juice controls harmful bacteria.
PRE MENSTRUAL SYNDROME? EAT CORNFLAKES!!!! 
Women can ward off the effects of PMS with cornflakes, which help reduce depression, anxiety and 
MEMORY PROBLEMS? EAT OYSTERS! 
Oysters help improve your mental functioning by supplying much-needed zinc.
COLDS? EAT GARLIC! 
Clear up that stuffy head with garlic. (remember, garlic lowers cholesterol, too.)
COUGHING? USE RED PEPPERS!!
A substance similar to that found in the cough syrups is found in hot red pepper. Use red (cayenne) pepper with caution - it can irritate your tummy. 
BREAST CANCER? EAT wheat, bran and cabbage:
Helps to maintain estrogen at healthy levels.
LUNG CANCER? EAT DARK GREEN AND ORANGE AND VEGGIES !!! 
A good helper to prevent cancer (besides stopping smoking) antidote is beta carotene, a form of Vitamin A found in dark green and orange vegetables.
DIARRHEA? EAT APPLES! 
Grate an apple with its skin, let it turn brown and eat it to cure this condition. (Bananas are also good for this ailment)
ULCERS? EAT CABBAGE ALSO!!!
Cabbage contains chemicals that help heal both gastric and duodenal ulcers.
CLOGGED ARTERIES? EAT AVOCADO! 
Mono unsaturated fat in avocados lowers cholesterol.
HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE? EAT CELERY AND OLIVE OIL!!!
Olive oil has been shown to lower blood pressure.
Celery contains a chemical that lowers pressure too. 
BLOOD SUGAR IMBALANCE? EAT BROCCOLI AND PEANUTS!!!
The chromium in broccoli and peanuts helps regulate insulin and blood sugar. 
Kiwi: Tiny but mighty. This is a good source of potassium, magnesium, Vitamin E & fiber. It’s Vitamin C content is twice that of an orange.
Apple: An apple a day keeps the doctor away? Although an apple has a low Vitamin C content, it has anti-oxidants & falconoid which enhances the activity of Vitamin C thereby helping to lower the risks of colon cancer, heart attack & stroke. 
Strawberry: Protective fruit. Strawberries have the highest total antioxidant power among major fruits & protects the body from cancer causing, blood vessels clogging free radicals. (Actually, any berry is good for you. They’re high in anti-oxidants and they actually keep us young………blueberries are the best and very versatile in the health field……..they get rid of all the free-radicals that invade our bodies)
Orange: Sweetest medicine. Taking 2 - 4 oranges a day may help keep colds away, lower cholesterol, prevent & dissolve kidney stones as well as lessen the risk of colon cancer.
Watermelon: Coolest Thirst Quencher. Composed of 92% water, it is also packed with a giant dose of glutathione which helps boost our immune system. They are also a key source of lycopene - the cancer fighting oxidant. Other nutrients found in watermelon are Vitamin C & Potassium. (watermelon also has natural substances [natural SPF sources] that keep our skin healthy, protecting our skin from those darn sun rays)
Guava & Papaya: Top awards for Vitamin C. They are the clear winners for their high Vitamin C content. Guava is also rich in fiber which helps prevent constipation.
Papaya is rich in carotene, this is good for your eyes (also good for gas and indigestion)
Tomatoes are very good as a preventative measure for men, keeps those prostrate problems from invading their bodies.


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope there is a Balanced Diet in there somewhere.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 9, 2008)

Interesting list.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Apr 9, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> BREAST CANCER? EAT wheat, bran and cabbage:
> Helps to maintain estrogen at healthy levels.
> LUNG CANCER? EAT DARK GREEN AND ORANGE AND VEGGIES !!!
> A good antidote is beta carotene, a form of Vitamin A found in dark green and orange vegetables.


 
A cure for cancer


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 9, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> A cure for cancer


Reportedly a preventative helper.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 9, 2008)

simple additions to your diet

cabbage is great in several types of slaw, some without mayo so low in calories too. It is great sauteed in olive oil and garlic and a bit of chicken broth for a simple side. (I also add chili flakes and a drizzle of white wine. S & P) 

Kale is great in soups so is escarole. 

Use root veggies to be your roasting rack...adds flavor and nutrients, and franly, so many of them taste so good roasted along with your chicken or lamb or pork or whatever.

Add some of those funky roots to your mashed potatoes...parsnip or rutabaga are wonderful mashed with potatoes.

Leafy greens are great with fish ... poached broiled or pan fried ... spinach with salmon, cod with kale, catfish with collards.  (btw, swiss chard is the mildest and easiest to cook.  real nice with a drizzle of balsamic)

Seriously, that list above on this post is an inspiration for creative cooking at home. 

forget sweet tea full of high fructose corn syrup and make a pitcher of mint green tea. yum.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a food health website I like WHFoods: The World's Healthiest Foods

The way I see it the important thing is to eat a variety of fresh healthful fruits, veggies and meats and you will be covered.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 9, 2008)

the list is total crap!!

i see chocolate NOWHERE on it.

or bacon. or pizza.


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Apr 9, 2008)

buckytom said:


> the list is total crap!!
> 
> i see chocolate NOWHERE on it.
> 
> or bacon. or pizza.


 
 Chocolate should be somewhere... and you are going to have to specify pizza...  meatlovers pizza to cure Anorexia?  I know I can't resist it!


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 9, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> simple additions to your diet
> 
> cabbage is great in several types of slaw, some without mayo so low in calories too. It is great sauteed in olive oil and garlic and a bit of chicken broth for a simple side. (I also add chili flakes and a drizzle of white wine. S & P)
> 
> ...


I like all of your additions to my partial *list* of foods that help us stay healthy. It is not intended to be a diet.

I almost always add turnips, as much as 1/3 to my mashed potatoes. Gives them a totally different flavor with a bit of a "bite".

One of my wife and my favorite green leafy veggies is Bok Choy. Cook in a very little extra virgin olive oil, garlic and balsamic vinegar. Lots of it seems to cook down to very little.

Another really nice and less over-powering vinegar for greens is White Wine Vinegar with Tarragon.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 9, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> Tomatoes are very good as a preventative measure for men, keeps those prostrate problems from invading their bodies.


 
A malady that is already incapacitated is the best kind to have!


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 18, 2008)

buckytom said:


> the list is total crap!!
> 
> i see chocolate NOWHERE on it.
> 
> or bacon. or pizza.


Thanks for the great laugh, Tom.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 19, 2008)

Forget the chocolate - where is the "snake oil"? 

While there is "some" credibility to "some" of the claims - they are mostly a mix of "old wives' tales" and "home remedies" and "myths" and "partial" fact, or "facts with exceptions". 

For example:

This works: BLADDER INFECTION? DRINK CRANBERRY JUICE!!!! 
High-acid cranberry juice controls harmful bacteria 

BOGUS: LUNG CANCER? EAT DARK GREEN AND ORANGE AND VEGGIES !!! 
A good antidote is beta carotene, a form of Vitamin A found in dark green and orange vegetables. Fact: The antioxidants in green and orange vegetables _may_ help to prevent cancer - but there is no way beta carotene is an antidote. If it was - we would have a cure for cancer. 

*Some* of the things honey is credited for is actually using raw honey - not the pasteurized honey you normally find in the store. And, even with raw honey - if has to be locally obtained, from local bees.

Humm ... why are there never any "old-maid tales"? 

For example - this list can also be found on this site that claims:

"Starting in 2000, a few years prior to the cataclysms, a period of crop shortages will be so severe that alternative food production needs to be begun and practiced in earnest. This is when you should become practiced at self sufficiency."

*and*

"Sometime after May 15, 2003, the earth's rotation will slow within days and stop for several days just prior to the pole shift. This is when you and your loved ones should be situated at your safe location."

I'm not saying that ALL of the claims are absurd ...


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 19, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Forget the chocolate - where is the "snake oil"?
> 
> While there is "some" credibility to "some" of the claims - they are mostly a mix of "old wives' tales" and "home remedies" and "myths" and "partial" fact, or "facts with exceptions".
> 
> ...


You are right. Antidote to cancer none of these are. I have changed the
wording in the posting. Thank you for pointing this out to me.


----------

